# New guy



## Zamfoob (Jun 24, 2018)

Hey everyone. First off ill date myself by saying I started getting into fish tanks in the time of super kings and incandescent bulbs. My how times have changed. Ive been reading through a lot of the posts and the science behind all off the new lighting and plant supplements is a little overwhelming at first. I have an extremely low budget low tech tank and really enjoy my discus and angels. Co2 has always been intriguing but scary as well because ive read so much on ph swings. Thanks for taking the time to read this and keep up the good work.


----------

